# My Latest Haul



## parvi_17 (Sep 16, 2007)

My society had its first meeting since June today. I brought home the following plants:

Neofinetia falcata (yellow form)
Phrag pearcei
Paph micranthum var. eburneum x sib ('Bubble Gum' x 'Huge Snow Ball')
Paph malipoense
Paph bellatulum
Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz
Paph Al Hill
Paph Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma
Paph Michael Koopowitz
Paph In-Charm Handel
Paph micranthum x jackii
Paph sanderianum 'Henry' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'
Paph kolopakingii var. topperi 'Jamboree' HCC/AOS x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'

EDIT: I forgot to add Paph Envy Green to this list!

I will post photos soon!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 16, 2007)

Way to go! I'm actually now familiar with some of those plants! I particularly like the malipoense but the pearcei is up there too. Gosh, they're all wonderful.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2007)

nice Haul...were they plants brought by a speaker?


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2007)

neo.....yellow.....mmmmm...:drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> nice Haul...were they plants brought by a speaker?



Nope, these were all sold by other members, except for some which were from Paramount Orchids.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice haul!:clap: Look at at all the parvies!:drool:


----------



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2007)

:drool::drool: Nice haul!

Esp the neo yellow form.. how big is it? lol~ if you ever have a division to trade, I can trade u with a division from my collection :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jorch said:


> :drool::drool: Nice haul!
> 
> Esp the neo yellow form.. how big is it? lol~ if you ever have a division to trade, I can trade u with a division from my collection :clap:



It has three growths right now; I think it will flower for me soon. I'll be sure to contact you when I have divisions ready!


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Photos*

Here are a couple photos of the ones that are in bloom right now. Top: Paph Dragon Flag x Patsey B. Bottom: Phrag. pearcei.









The Paph Al Hill is also in sheath and the Paph Envy Green (which I forgot to put on the list!) is in bud.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks~ can't wait to see your Envy Green in bloom!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW - that's some haul from a society meeting!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

Woohoo, micranthum v. eburneum, post photo of leaves!


----------



## Hien (Sep 17, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> WOW - that's some haul from a society meeting!



it is so true of that sentiment.


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2007)

You're a good shopper. I bet you and I together could do some real damage.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

*micranthum eburneum leaves*

As per Eric's request, here is a photo of the micranthum eburneum's leaves:





I haven't received my normal micranthum seedlings yet so I don't have anything to compare this to, but the leaves seem broader than the normal form. The leafspan is 4", and the leaves are 1" across. It is in a 4" pot. The leaves are very stiff and are almost solid purple underneath. I will be repotting it soon to check out the roots.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow nice selection there.

I came to the sales tables late because of conversation. I got an armeniacum though, and there were tons of paphs offered from that man at excellent prices. Paramount's deep coloured callosum was also tempting, but somehow i thought the bloom was too small

I'd like that Paph In-Charm Handel (I assume from Paramount) and Neofinetia falcata yellow form (where did that come from?! they are seem impossible to get here!). Most likely I will order a In-Charm Handel from paramount

That micranthum eburneum looks like it has very wide leaves! My two micranthums have more narrow leaves.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah the guy you got the armeniacum from is the same guy I got the eburneum from ($20!!!!), all the multifloral Paphs, and the malipoense ($30 for a nice BS one!). I did get the In-Charm Handel from Paramount. I got the Neo from the table nearest the back door (with the pearceis). I only paid $35 for it and $20 for the pearcei! The Neo even came with a really nice pot. Needless to say, I thoroughly enjoyed the meeting (the speaker was a really interesting guy, too).


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Candace said:


> You're a good shopper. I bet you and I together could do some real damage.



lol! I very often come home from meetings with hauls like these. What can I say, our members have really awesome plants at great prices!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope he brings more paphs next time! he has great stuff to offer at prices better than anywhere else. I am sure I got my paph niveum from him last time too.

I missed the neo completely. I assume it was from the two elderly people. I got my blooming longifolium from them in the past.

And your plants look nice in person too. Both the Phrag Saint Ouen and Paph Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrixianum. (I thought I recognized them!)
I just grabbed some random easy to transport paphs that were really just stuffers.

And I liked this speaker as well.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Fren! I saw your plants - they were cute!!! Especially the niveum. It turns out that the Saint Ouen is actually a Hanne Popow. The original tag had a printing error. Oh, and yes, the Neo was from the elderly couple. They sure sell some nice Phrags - I love your longifolium!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like niveum too, I think it is the only one of the three paphs is a keeper (not that I need to clear them away soon). (I touched up the niveum bloom with white paint last minute because it got brown spot, I think by sunburn...I guess that is wrong to do...I will have to be more careful with keeping the blooms from the sun) I wonder if the spread of the bloom is larger than normal, since the last niveum I saw was quite tiny but pretty.


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't seen a lot of niveums, but I thought yours was around average... I loved the form of it.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 17, 2007)

yea probably around average. It's at around 7.8cm. I think it is time to clip off the bloom so the plant can grow, probably a good idea since it is already damaged.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx, sounds like you guys had a ball.


----------

